# Help...Stock transfers sticking



## EclipseNZ (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi everyone, 
Please excuse my inexperience but I have just purchased a small business that uses a heat press and stock transfers. The problem I am having is that some of the transfers come off cleanly and some don't. It seems to be designs with a lot of black in them and parts of the transfers are not adhering and are sticking to the backing paper. We are using 100% cotton tees and are following the temp, time and pressure guidelines recommended give or take a few seconds. I would really appreciate some advice...


----------



## cardiacjoy (Aug 26, 2015)

Hello EclipseNZ,

I am not sure but do you have one set of instructions for all of the transfers? I am just starting out but I already have transfers from 3 different suppliers with 3 different temperatures for hot split transfers. You may have to experiment with each transfer to make some adjustments. One supplier sends 1 extra transfer with each order, they have you cut it into quarters, and try you try it at varying temps. and pressures until you find the correct combination. Keep a notebook with the name of the graphic, and the settings time, temp, and pressure. 

I ran into the same problem before I got my hover Hotronix and the pressure reading helped me to determine the proper settings. 

Sometimes the printers will insert their names somewhere on the transfer it might help to classify the transfers into common setting groups.

Thank You
Ed


----------

